# Eclipse Plugin für grafische Oberflächen



## Antoras (2. Jul 2008)

Hi,

ich suche ein Plugin für Eclipse, mit dem ich so wie in Netbeans ganz einfach meine Applet oder Frame Oberflächen per Drag und Drop erstellen kann (also, in dem ich z.B. Buttons nur auf die Oberfläche ziehen muss und der Code hierfür automatisch generiert wird).  Ich hab mich schon halb blöd gesucht, aber in den menger der Plugins finde ich keines, das das macht was ich will.
Kann mir jemand ein Gutes nennen?


----------



## Wildcard (2. Jul 2008)

Du hast dich mit Sicherheit nicht 'halb blöd gesucht' weil du alleine hier im Forum schon dutzende von Treffern gehabt hättest.
Zum Beispiel VEP


----------



## foobar (2. Jul 2008)

In MyEclipse ist Matisse4Eclipse enthalten also genau der selbe GUI-Builder wie in der Netzbohne.


----------



## Antoras (2. Jul 2008)

MyEclipse hab ich schon ausprobiert. Aber mir schien, dass da zu viel sinnloses Zeug dabei war. Deswegen bin ich bei der Standardversion geblieben.

Und ich hab gesucht. Nur wohl nach den falschen Begriffen. Deswegen hab ich wahrscheinlich nichts gefunden.


----------



## foobar (2. Jul 2008)

GUIbuilder gibts wie Sand am Meer, aber den richtigen für sich zu finden ist noch mal ne ganz andere Sache. BTW diese Frage wird mindestens einmal pro Woche gestellt und eben so oft beantwortet.


----------

